# Definitive Technology - Excellent Support



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I emailed Definitive asking for a schematic for one of their subwoofer units and got an alomost immediate response from Chet, with the information attached. This is quite rare these days, both in terms of the quick response and the willingness to provide support data. This company just went to the top of my list for excellent service support.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I second that. I've also received accurate, detailed and quick responses from Chet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Has anyone had any problems with the BP 7006 series? I have had the speakers since 2001 and about three years later I had a problem with the speakers thumping when not receiving an audio signal, it is inconsistent and several of the speakers do it, no particular order. I wrote to DT for a schematic since the speakers are too old for warranty and the hassle to package them up and send them off, I was hoping maybe one of you might have a solution for me once I get them apart.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Rod,

Since you started to have a problem with more than one of them, is it possible that it's something else in the signal path? Perhaps your amp/receiver is still sending a low level signal when there's no obvious audio signal (you could see this with an oscilloscope, if you have access to one). Or perhaps there's some other type of interference (I took a guitar amp to the shop once because I was hearing weird sounds from it -- turned out to be cell phone interference). With these types of things, I wouldn't be surprised if one speaker goes bad over time, but to have several go bad in the same time frame would send me looking somewhere else. 

Is this sound coming from the powered sub? Or is it coming from the other drivers?

If it's coming from the powered sub, I would say that it's _possible_ that it's the DT that's the problem. If it's coming from the main speakers (and this may not be obvious; have a close listen), then I'd say it's a problem with the source or amplification chain -- the drivers (other than the sub) in the DTs can't do anything on their own, so the problem would be in the amp or signal that's driving the amp.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank you for your quick response, I am convinced it is the DT, seems that the automatic circuit that detects the signal from the amp is turning it on pre-maturelly, I haven't had it apart yet, hoping maybe I will find a pot inside to adjust. only two speakers do it, and it is usally just one, but when the TV gets turned on, or a light gets turned on it turns itself on and the sub woofer thumps I have played with the attenuator. I wrote to DT, hoping Chet returns my reply, two years ago I called and talked to someone there and they wanted me to send them in, if I can get a schematic first I am sure I can repair them. The speaker is built tough I thought the thumping would destroy the sub. Have you ever expierenced this problem with your DT's?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Rod, 

Well, I don't have any Definitives any more. I had BP2002TLs, and I never had any problems with them at all. See what Chet says after the weekend. I don't know if they'll offer up a schematic, and if they don't, they may have some other ideas. 

Good luck!


----------



## IanC (May 18, 2009)

Hi,
I would like to get schematics for a Definitive Technology PF8-08182 sub-woofer I am attempting to repair.
I see posts indicating that they have supplied them to other people.
Any hints on how to best approach DT? Did you use the info email address?
Thanks
Ian C


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

We have listings for most manufacturers that include contact numbers. The one for Definitive Technology is here and contains the contact info that I used I do not know if they will provide the info to consumers. I identified myself as a service tech and identified the shop that I was doing the work for and they were very helpful to me.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ion/4866-definitive-technology.html#post37052


----------



## IanC (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the contact info for Definitive Technology. 
They responded surprisingly quickly with what I needed.


----------

